
Phased-Array Optics - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phased-array_optics
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Phased-array optics is the technology of controlling the phase and amplitude
of light waves transmitting, reflecting, or captured (received) by a two-
dimensional surface using adjustable surface elements.

 _An optical phased array (OPA) is the optical analog of a radio wave phased
array._ [1]

By dynamically controlling the optical properties of a surface on a
microscopic scale, it is possible to steer the direction of light beams (in an
OPA transmitter[2]), or the view direction of sensors (in an OPA receiver[3]),
without any moving parts."

My curiousity is this: Could an Optical Phased Array be used one day to do the
equivalent of Electron Beam Lithography
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron-
beam_lithography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electron-beam_lithography)) --
but with light -- or could the optical phase array be modified to output
electrons, and then could it be used for lithography?

?

Maybe today's answer is no... but I think the answer might be "yes",
_eventually_ , given enough iterations of research and experimentation...

